# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور از طریق موبایل

## amir11

سلام
بچه ها اگه با گوشی ثبت نام کنیم بعد کپی و اینارو چیکار کنیم ؟
عکس میشه از سالای قبل گذاشت ؟
راهنمایی کنید لطفا شرایط بیرون رفتن و ندارم

----------


## amir11

یکیم از اینجا رد شه

----------


## wonshower

> سلام
> بچه ها اگه با گوشی ثبت نام کنیم بعد کپی و اینارو چیکار کنیم ؟
> عکس میشه از سالای قبل گذاشت ؟
> راهنمایی کنید لطفا شرایط بیرون رفتن و ندارم


آره من فقط سال اول کافی نت رفتم سالهای بعدباگوشی ثبت نام کردم عکس من همون عکس سال اولمه..
فقط دقت کن به این که ازهرمرحله که جلومیری.اسکرین شات بگیر

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> بچه ها اگه با گوشی ثبت نام کنیم بعد کپی و اینارو چیکار کنیم ؟
> عکس میشه از سالای قبل گذاشت ؟
> راهنمایی کنید لطفا شرایط بیرون رفتن و ندارم


بعدش از صفحه نهایی یه فایل PDF استخراج کن و سیوش کن و در نهایت هر موقع خواستی پرینت بگیر
تازه بعد از ثبت نام n بار دیگه امکان ویرایش میزارن تا اگه مشکلی بود برطرف کنی

----------


## amir11

ممنون دمتون گرم

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> آره من فقط سال اول کافی نت رفتم سالهای بعدباگوشی ثبت نام کردم عکس من همون عکس سال اولمه..
> فقط دقت کن به این که ازهرمرحله که جلومیری.اسکرین شات بگیر


سلام برای اسکن عکس از چه نرم افزاری استفاده کردید؟

----------

